# Whats ur oppinion on Meyer 7.5' poly plow w/MDII attachment and E-60 pump



## rico6161 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi ppl,

New here and looking for a plow for my 03 F250. I had a Meyers classic 7.5 with E-47 for yrs and yrs. Up grade my truck now looking for a newer plow Got 3000.00 to spend (have a wtb ad on here too). 

I found a Meyer 7.5' poly plow w/MDII attachment and E-60 pump for 2000.00 pictures look nice. Talk to 2 local guys that also plow, both told me they had nothing but problems with th E-60 pumps. Both want out and bought westerns.. 

Whats your oppinion on this? 

I read though alot of threads here for advice! I have Meyer, Snow way, and Western for deales around me. So I want to pick one of them, incase i need a quick part.

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

The oly problem I ever had with the e-60 is the motors didnt last ral long. And I plowed with Meyers for years and they have there share of issues and that why my new plow is a Western pro plus.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have ran meyers for 12 years and they still make me money and I wont complain, But you need to keep up with them and I also have a full backup plow for my truck just in case. And just in case does happen.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

u can buy meyers parts in every autozone, advanced auto parts, oriely's and sooo on


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

suzuki0702;863997 said:


> u can buy meyers parts in every autozone, advanced auto parts, oriely's and sooo on


This is a good indication to stay away.:laughing: I used to run Meyer, I used to carry all kinds of spare parts, extra pump, tools, ect... It seemed to ALWAYS break down for some reason, usually electrical.

I switched to Boss (which has dealers in Cleveland) and only carry 2 hoses, fluid and wrenches to change hoses. Last season not 1 breakdown! Season before that I had to put a motor in it, but then plow is 8yrs old. 2 days ago I hook up to plow and... it actually works after sitting all summer! Unlike the yellow plow. I went from:realmad: to payup and now when I see one of those plows hanging off the front of a truck i just :laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

now when I see one of those plows hanging off the front of a truck i just :laughing:[/QUO

You may laugh but those yellow plows still make me a lot of payup. I will phase them out one day but for now I just keep the extra pump and parts with me and keep on plowing :salute:.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

rico6161;862375 said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> New here and looking for a plow for my 03 F250. I had a Meyers classic 7.5 with E-47 for yrs and yrs. Up grade my truck now looking for a newer plow Got 3000.00 to spend (have a wtb ad on here too).
> 
> ...


What part of cleveland are you in?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

a set or wrenches and a big hammer and ull be fine


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Burkartsplow;864287 said:


> What part of cleveland are you in?


In Orange Village
Plow in Beachwood, Chagrin Falls, Orange Village, Solon


----------

